# radio on the fritz



## kurofuchs (Oct 20, 2010)

I think my problem is actually due to an unintentional electronic hex that my boyfriends brother exudes (he's killed maybe 3 computers, supposedly his girlfriends cars cd player, and some other things) and I think he looked at my car wrong or something because now my cars radio only works on occasion. 
I'm really only partly kidding about the hex, I definitely won't let him touch my phone (I've only had it for 6 months and I like it to function), but seriously, can a car radio, the original to the car, just quit? Or is this a sign of worse car electronic trouble?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

kurofuchs said:


> I think my problem is actually due to an unintentional electronic hex that my boyfriends brother exudes (he's killed maybe 3 computers, supposedly his girlfriends cars cd player, and some other things) and I think he looked at my car wrong or something because now my cars radio only works on occasion.
> I'm really only partly kidding about the hex, I definitely won't let him touch my phone (I've only had it for 6 months and I like it to function), but seriously, can a car radio, the original to the car, just quit? Or is this a sign of worse car electronic trouble?


 Yes it can, many factory units go bad...........


----------

